# Noob overclocking 1070ti



## Ben_UK (Mar 20, 2019)

Forgive the noob question. I used to be well into tweaking voltages and using ATi Tool to run for artifacts etc upon raising clockspeeds, however I take it the overclocking game has changed (a bit?).
I have bought a new cooler for my 1070ti and am looking to increase the speeds a little. What is involved in overclocking this beast? I know these cards use some kind of auto boost, so I don’t know whether I actually need to do anything, but perhaps I’m wrong on that. Will it just boost to the highest clockspeed it can handle or do I need to set manual clockspeeds in some kind of app?

Thanks.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 20, 2019)

OC'ing will increase the max boost speeds of your card to a degree. I use MSI Afterburner to OC my ASUS DUAL GTX 1070. Without OC'ing, my card boosts to around 1.7-1.8 Ghz. With OC'ing, it boosts to over 2 GHz.

Also, set your fans to run faster than the normally do. I generally start at 1% fan speed per 1' of heat. So at 30'c, my fans are at 30% fan speed, at 50'c, my fans are at 50%, at 70', fans are at 70%, and so on


----------



## mstenholm (Mar 20, 2019)

A 1070ti should be good for +2000 MHz core. Use Afterburner to increase +150 MHz and try it at your favorite game. DON't use any other stress test than your games and one of the many bench programs around. If it fails lower it 30 MHz. Games benefit from memory OC as well. The colder the card (down to around 50 C) the better the boost. Have a look at the reviews on this site for a starting point if you are not comfortable with 150 MHz.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 20, 2019)

Run the OC scan in Afterburner...
Set the temp to 82°c and whatever you get is going to be close if not the best OC you can do.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 20, 2019)

I run about 175 MHz over what the OC scan said, no issues with crashes


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 20, 2019)

The OC it set for me boosts to 2075mhz.
I'm not sure if they go much faster than that.


----------



## Tatty_One (Mar 20, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> The OC it set for me boosts to 2075mhz.
> I'm not sure if they go much faster than that.


I think the flatline is at around 2100mhz max, may be some exceptions though although I would guess not all do that.  I have a Palit card with a really good cooler, Palit's OC software allows voltage increases also but personally I have not tried to go beyond 2100mhz.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Mar 20, 2019)

Tatty_One said:


> I think the flatline is at around 2100mhz max, may be some exceptions though although I would guess not all do that.  I have a Palit card with a really good cooler, Palit's OC software allows voltage increases also but personally I have not tried to go beyond 2100mhz.


I have a Gigabyte with decent cooling... I tried Gigabytes software suite but it's clunky and underdeveloped but it also allows higher voltages...

My personal best stable OC was a 2078mhz boost.. After I ran the OC scan and realized how close it was with a slightly better fan curve I simply saved the profile as #2 and I use that.


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 20, 2019)

I've had 2138mhz stable on an EVGA GTX 1070 and I have 2100 stable (peak) on my current GTX 1080.

Now, the 1070ti is a cut down chip and not a top bin part so it may be different, but as always YMMV. 2000 mhz however should be in the cards for almost every Pascal GP104.

The real key to Pascal overclocking is getting familiar with GPU Boost:

- It starts dropping 13mhz 'boost bins' at every 5 C interval from I believe 55 C onwards. Temperature is therefore a huge factor in what you can hit.
- Because its so temp sensitive, lower voltages may offer better _sustained clocks. _In the end, a high OC is only worth it if you can keep it going. With my 2100 mhz peak setting, I do drop down all the way to 2000mhz because of temperature over time. Your _real_ OC is actually thát clockspeed. The peak is nice for benches, but that's it.
- EVGA's Precision X offers a fine grained OC control that allows you to set a voltage for every temperature target. If you want to push it, especially on air, this is what you need to be tweaking with. The gain however is going to be extremely limited over a 'simple' overclock. (13-39 mhz, simply because you can hold your boost bins a bit better)
- While temperature is key, there is still a hard limit which is voltages. No extensive tweaking involved, if you have good temps, knock the slider for extra core volts to the right and start testing clockspeeds.
- 1070ti benefits a lot from memory OC, especially in min. FPS. You should be getting an extra Ghz out of it usually for VRAM.

On STOCK voltage and power target, you can start with +100 Core and +500 Mem. If that sticks work from there and use +20 steps on Core, rebench and see if you still gain performance (= points!). I use Unigine Valley for this 'quick OC'ing; it _will _crap out fast if you overdo the core clock and has very consistent scores, so you can quickly identify if its worth to keep pushing.

As soon as you hit instability (frequent stutter, artifacting, or lower scores), add +10% to Power Target. Rinse and repeat until you have nothing left to give. After maxing Power target, you can go further with unlocked core voltage in the same way. If you get lower scores at higher power, reduce core by -20 and use the lower power target before scores dropped = _done._

Doing it like that keeps you away from excessive temp throttling. If you smack down max voltage right away, you have no idea what lower volts can do. When you found your max overclock, run it through 3DMark Firestrike a few times. If it holds, you're stable enough. If it crashes, reduce Core OC by -10 or -20 and retest.


----------



## Naito (Mar 20, 2019)

From my experience, aside from an easy 300-500Mhz on the memory clocks, you're not going to gain much more over what the OC scanner generally comes up with. As you have done, changing the cooler should keep temperatures down, which in turn minimizes voltage leakage and thus keeps power usage down and in theory allow the card to maintain maximum boost clocks for longer.


----------

